# Royal Blues..



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up a pair of Royal Blue sets with the cars. One of my better deals, both run very good, but I'll be taking them apart for a thorough servicing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice scores. I really like the Royal Blues. I know that gives you at least 3 of these.
Mine runs good. And I have not serviced it yet.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The top one in the pic looks like it’s in real nice condition, body-wise....


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Beautiful engines. I love the Royal blues.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice sharp graphics on both and the top one looks to have good engine and tender paint. The second one's tender looks like mine. I have good engine paint, and good graphics on both though. I have not tried to repaint the tender and re-letter. Probably never will. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> The top one in the pic looks like it’s in real nice condition, body-wise....


The top one ran, but not very well. It had a terrible clicking noise I couldn't remove, and a drive,(geared) wheel set that had a terrible wobble..I believe the wobble caused the linkages to hit against each other, and in fact, the wheels were hitting the chassis, but the spacing was perfect. I pulled down the chassis, again, and removed the bushings, front and back, and left the middles as they were nice and tight.And to refresh everyone's memory, the rear, geared axle comes out only 1 way, and because of that issue, the bushings are also directional..Re-bused, re-quartered, and re-assembled, the engine is now whisper quiet.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just another example of if you do not have a locomotive that has been gone through by
flyernut you do not know what you are missing. Thats why he is my AF guru. I have 2 or
3 he has worked his magic on. Not trying to swell his head too much but he is a master.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Just another example of if you do not have a locomotive that has been gone through by
> flyernut you do not know what you are missing. Thats why he is my AF guru. I have 2 or
> 3 he has worked his magic on. Not trying to swell his head too much but he is a master.


Oh you sweetie pie, lol..Here's a big e-mail kiss for you,lol!!!


----------

